

James Cameron's Avatar trailer posted - edw519
http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/avatar/hd/

======
electromagnetic
This film looks truly amazing, hopefully it is as good as first impressions,
however what I'm really looking forward to seeing is the game in stereoscopic
3D. Hopefully it allows for a more immersive game. They've said it's third-
person perspective, and I'm hoping it's free-roaming so you can actually
experience the world.

I'm hoping the game in 3D will bring other developers onto the idea. It would
be truly amazing to have stereoscopic 3D in games for Natal (when it hits the
shelf). My only experience in a half-decent VR was when models were still
visibly made of triangles, it would be amazing to have 4 people in VR in your
own living room . . . although I'm sure coffee tables would become quite the
hazard!

~~~
taitems
Just to eradicate bias, what did you think of Speed Racer?

~~~
electromagnetic
I thought the graphics were commendable; that's about it.

------
jobu
Dammit, I thought they were talking about this Avatar:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvLUrF3ItGQ>

This other one looks pretty cool too.

------
anigbrowl
For perspective, here's James Cameron's _first_ film (which is the hard one
because you never have money) - some context plus ~13 minutes of slightly
blurry google video, 'cause it was made way back in 1978.

[http://www.slashfilm.com/2008/11/15/bdsf-james-camerons-
xeno...](http://www.slashfilm.com/2008/11/15/bdsf-james-camerons-xenogenesis/)

------
celticjames
When I saw the character in the wheelchair I immediately thought of the Poul
Anderson story "Call me Joe": <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call_me_Joe> I
haven't heard anything about Poul Anderson being credited as the inspiration
for this story.

------
dylanz
3D will be cool... but CGI characters still weird me out.

~~~
pavel_lishin
That valley just isn't quite canny enough yet. Though it's getting beter.

------
mshafrir
Does anyone have a link to a non-Quicktime streaming version of this trailer?
I'm on a machine without Quicktime nor the ability to install it.

~~~
joez
[http://singularityhub.com/2009/08/20/avatar-official-
movie-t...](http://singularityhub.com/2009/08/20/avatar-official-movie-
trailer-released/)

------
anigbrowl
Looks great. I've become a convert to 3d after seeing what the new circular
polarization methods can do when I went to see Up. Meanwhile the world of
autostereoscopy is becoming crowded, which is probably a good thing:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autostereoscopy>

------
callmeed
I've never complained about a post not belonging on HN before ... so, before I
do, can someone explain why this belongs here?

If it involves some breakthrough technology, cool, but give me some background
info–not just a trailer.

~~~
fireteller
Crack Creative (<http://www.crackcreative.com>) developed a new production
technology called "Virtual Production" for Avatar back in 2005. It allows
directors to shoot CG motion capture characters and settings interactively
like an actual location.

Pace Camera (<http://www.pacetech.com/>) developed the 'fusion' 3d camera to
film(HD) the live action parts
<http://www.nowpublic.com/3d_hd_fusion_camera_from_pace>.

~~~
gojomo
Stories and videos about the tech behind the making of Avatar would be far
more HN-worthy than the mass-market trailer. The trailer is essentially just
an ad/teaser/spoiler for a movie that will probably be as heavily promoted as
Titanic.

------
mikeytown2
Having only seen the trailer, this looks similar to Neosapiens in exosquad.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exosquad>

